# Ciclone Gati - Índico - Somália



## StormRic (22 Nov 2020 às 15:19)

https://mausam.imd.gov.in/imd_latest/contents/cyclone.php#.







Satélite  Terra às 6:45 utc





Aqua, 9h45 utc





Suomi, 10h03 utc


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2020 às 17:44)




----------

